
Why you shouldn’t use jQuery but plain JavaScript - hunvreus
http://lennydevelops.com/javascript/shouldnt-use-jquery-plain-javascript
======
Piskvorrr
TLDR: "Tools of a certain level were good enough for our grandparents, they
should be enough for you, young man: there's no point to enhance the tech
stack, everything exists already." Um, nope. _Learn_ JS first, and know how
and why to use it; don't just take a library for a Golden Hammer - but
shunning jQuery for being one level too far from the metal is just plain
weird. Remember, we're talking about JS executing in a HTML page inside a
browser on top of a GUI on top of an OS on top of...turtles all the way down.

Plus, I sort of remember the Dark Ages, before jQuery. Let me tell you: I'm
immensely thankful for an abstraction layer against all those freakish
browsers, their versions and their quirks. Can I natively select DOM elements
by class name and attribute values in IE9? I don't know, and I don't give a
flying fork - life is too short to spend it with browsers.

------
xlm1717
Speaking to the reason he's writing this, if a vacancy is asking for jQuery,
it probably means they're using jQuery (obvious). The author mentioned other
stuff you can use to get specific jQuery functionality, but I think it should
be emphasized that if you just got a job where jQuery was a requirement, you
should look into implementing alternatives ASAP. One good recommendation I
have is to use MinifiedJS:

[http://minifiedjs.com/](http://minifiedjs.com/)

It has a lot of the things you would need jQuery to do and is tiny and cross-
browser. If pure JS isn't an option, MinifiedJS is the next best thing. For
now, most web developers should still learn jQuery, but they should transition
stuff off jQuery so one day it's not as widespread a requirement.

------
Nadya
Ctrl+F "browser support" \- 0 Results Found

jQuery comes with built-in browser support for a million different issues I'd
never know about until I ran into them. A quick browse of the jQuery source
will turn up hundreds, if not thousands at this point, of browser support
hacks/tweaks.

------
lollipop25
Good try kid. But you ain't goin' nowhere with this FUD.

\- Life's too short to deal with cross-browser incompatibilities.

\- jQuery too heavy for you, there's Zepto.

\- Not at all times you are in control of your stack, especially when you just
inherited the project.

\- If you happen to work on a Drupal project, good luck with ditching jQuery.
It's built in.

\- Clients will always ask for "cross-browser support up to IE8" without
knowing it's a dead browser.

\- What matters to clients is that it works. They don't give a beaver's
construction project what you used to build it.

I'd wouldn't say "Why you shouldn't use jQuery", but more of "when to and when
not to use jQuery/vanilla/CSS3".

------
alistproducer2
JQuery is good for things where you may run into browser implementation
issues, like Ajax. Other than that, it's mostly cruft.

------
nanodano
Real men use C.

Without the standard library.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Real men use butterflies.

------
jiyinyiyong
Because browsers are from 10 to 50, jQuery is from 1 to 2.

